# M&M Saturday, March 14



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

All right, who's in and what are you bringing? I need to know which cars to get ready. I expect to see some of you Slash guys out there, should be a great track for the stock Slash.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

What is happening on the 14th?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

M&M Hobbies, 1/10 offroad racing


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

cjtamu said:


> All right, who's in and what are you bringing? I need to know which cars to get ready. I expect to see some of you Slash guys out there, should be a great track for the stock Slash.


From the text message i received about an hour ago we may not be racing 1/10 at MNM. Supposedly they are getting rid of the offroad track for more parking space. Dont know if it will affect the 14th race.

GUFFINATOR POST UP IF U SEE THIS


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

http://teamhoustonradiocontrol.yuku.com/topic/899?page=-1


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

From what was said on thrc it seems meir isnt dragging his feet on this. So where does that leave us Guff? Have you heard anything else?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

keeping my mouth shut!!!!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

LT280z said:


> From what was said on thrc it seems meir isnt dragging his feet on this. So where does that leave us Guff? Have you heard anything else?


If you read my link above then you know as much as I do.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's all the info there is. Going to swing by tomorrow and talk to Meir.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, that's quick. I was just there Monday. Didn't seem like they were planning to do anything with it. Well, I guess who ever is planning to create a track needs to get in line for the dirt..lol.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Can't fault him for trying to get a lease on property he already owns. Maybe it will be a two story complex with parking on the bottom and a track topside....lol. wishful thinking.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Is this the end of 10th scale electric for the mod crowd in Houston?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I believe Mike's is building a 1/10 track


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mike's current layout works for 1/10. One of the jumps is still a little big for buggies and you may break if you case or miss the downside, but overall it worls pretty well.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Can't fault the man for wanting to make money. If the lease pays him more than he thinks he makes from walk in business and broken parts from having the track then why not? Potentially this could be the last offroad race at M&M. If it is, we'll promote it that way.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Totally agree. In times like these you have to do what is best for the business.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I disagree 90%..........

With a minimal amount of effort/investment, they could have a well groomed track & facility, have races like every other week, bid on hosting some larger races, promote through the use of a good sign/website/internet/forum participation, maybe have an employee with a few more "people skills" handle it, and those tracks could flourish and increase their revenue significantly.

They are choosing to increase their revenue in a different way, and are severing a percentage of their hobby business. By business definition, it is partial liquidation and re-investment&#8230;&#8230;..which is merely a short term fix. 

It is their choice and I respect that&#8230;&#8230;..diversifying is important in tough times and they will probably make more money for now..&#8230;&#8230;that's the other 10% that I agree with&#8230;&#8230;.and it will probably be with much less effort.

However, a choice like that will be reflected in their future long-term hobby business, and is highly indicative that their ultimate goals do not lie with the hobbyists.

Off my soapbox now&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I won't post anymore on this thread&#8230;&#8230;..sorry in advance if I offend anyone, but I'm entitled to speak my opinion in a clean/formal manner.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Since you opened it... 

I've seen tracks come and go. I've seen attendance at tracks sky high and down in the dumps. Racing overall is not a money making business, it's a hobby. For every 100 RC's that are sold 1 may actually see a track. While I do think having the track would promote sales a bit, honestly I bet he gets more return by leasing the land...even though it saddens me as a hobbyist.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Very difficult to make money from a track. Paul Gartner told me last year was exciting, Ncontrol actually broke even, LOL. Dirt, employees, equipment, maintenance, land value, increased taxes due to improvements, insurance, etc. Whereas, his cash outlay for parking spaces is zero.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

m&M has tons of people that come to practice that will never race. They break their stuff and then go inside to fix it. I did the same thing years ago.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> However, a choice like that will be reflected in their future long-term hobby business, and is highly indicative that their ultimate goals do not lie with the hobbyists.


The comment above is exactly opposite of the way i think...To me this says that their ultimate goal is with the hobbyist. The more consistent positive cash flow they have the better. In rough economic times they are doing the right thing and ensuring income so that their store will infact have a much better chance of staying open in these rough times. If i was in his position i would do the same thing. The dirt track cant really bring in that much money realistically.

Say 10 people a week go practice...thats roughly 40 per month. Lets call it 50 people a month pay to [email protected] $10 a pop thats only $500 per month. We havent even factored in rain out days. Certainly the parking scenario will provide more money than that and it will be consistent even if it rains every day.

If it was my business i would go the same way with it. I work with numbers all day and when i put the pen to the pad on something like a track it always seems to barely break even if it breaks even at all. 
Im not trying to start a flame war here...just stating my opinion.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Talked to Meir. Nothing set in stone, the lease is not even signed yet. But, if it happens, we're going to try to work out a way to run 1/10 there too. Don't think it will be on dirt. Maybe asphalt, maybe we can find a way to run it on carpet/turf. But it will be dirt for the March 14 race.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

That sounds interesting!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

10th touring was always fun. Maybe we can do that with similar rules to the 12th scales we have now. Heck, 12th is fun when we have lots of people.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

onroad buggy and truck sounds fun!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

For the 14th im bringing my Slash and my 1/8 truggy


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

14th Losi 8ight 2.0 and B44.

Hey crazy idea, alert

If it was to go through. Hopefully a two level would go in. The lot would be big enough for on-road 10th scale and the upper level a dirt track....lol. 

Really there is no need to even worr about it. If nothing is written or signed.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't get upset just stating my opinion. It wouldn't make a difference to me if they closed shop altogether, I've been in the service industry for over 16 years and have been in the R/C hobby over 20 years. I used to play at M&M even when it was I&I just for fun but have stopped going there do to unprofessional staff and rude owner. Now I travel 50+ miles to run my stuff and it doesn't matter because the current folks hosting races love the hobby as I do. I'm not surprised that this might happen cause what good is a track that's not being used.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

To each his own. I can't blame anyone for doing what they think is best for their business in times like this, but it seems like maybe a little heads up to the guys that are trying to start a racing series on the track that is about to be bulldozed-over would have been nice.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, a little heads up is a little too much like right. It's just hard for me to believe that a town this big is only resorting to 2.5 tracks. I thought Houston would be on par with the Metroplex. Well, I am tired of belly aching. If the track is up on the 14th just count me in. Hopefully I can get the stamp of approval and see you guys at the River at the end of the month too.


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

Might as well get rid of something you have no idea of how to manage or maintain. There was alot of potential there but you have to have a clue and a *minimal* of people skills.


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

If the track is still open, I'll try to stop by and race. I'll have 1/8 electric buggy. I'm not anything close to good, just still learning.

What time is sign-up/racing.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The track is open for the March 14 race and we are racing. Hope to have it open fro practice by 08:30 on the 14th but I'll verify with Meir. Races should start around 11:00. Aggie, Nik says he's coming with his electric 1/8 also. We'll probably end up running the electric 1/8 and nitro together.

Aagain, nothing is a done deal on the track changes. If it happens Meir's already said he wants to find a way to at least have 1/10 offroad run. If the lease gets signed then we'll start working on it from there.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Is this an official race....what the story?

Will


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

It's a club race hosted by M&M. We will be racing anythign RC related. Bring your rc beer cooler if you have one. lol http://www.hammacher.com/publish/76...ite=&creative=2761802807&OVKEY=rc beer cooler


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you order one yet Ron?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

no. I would if it had a homing beacon attached to your belt or something like that. That way it would just follow you around and you didn't have to try to drive it after you had too many.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

GoFaster said:


> no. I would if it had a homing beacon attached to your belt or something like that. That way it would just follow you around and you didn't have to try to drive it after you had too many.


LOL!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.cruzincooler.com/

This one's better


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Just remember March 14 is steak and bj day


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> Just remember March 14 is steak and bj day


Not for yall married men! :rotfl:


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

KevinLRC said:


> Just remember March 14 is steak and bj day


I thought that was feb 14?


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

No, unfortunately not many men get that on feb 14 so that's why we have our own holiday and its march 14.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Y'all need to man up. I decreed it's EVERY day at my house. Now I just have to figure out how to tell my wife LOL.


----------

